# Skegness



## Baden87 (Oct 21, 2021)

anyone know any spots for near Skegness please


----------



## Baden87 (Oct 22, 2021)

Can someone please help me out


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 22, 2021)

You're a full member 
There's load of location information on the website.
You've paid for it and, so use it.
Have fun.
Also, look up Bateman's Brewery..
They have a campsite attached.
Great beer.


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 22, 2021)

I think the problem with Skegness i that Lincolnshire County Council and the Skegness/Mablethorpe are do not like motorhomes wildcamping and have taken great measures to see that we do not overnight.  If you read previous threads on this it might help with why no one has given any spots to overnight.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 22, 2021)

Baden87 said:


> Can someone please help me out


On the Road going into Skegness just outside Southview Caravan Park there are two Laybys regularly used by overnighters. Not much else apart from the Pub by the Traffic lights at the Start of Burgh Road called The Welcome Inn they allow stopovers on their gardens But I imagine one has to buy Food or Drinks?


----------



## mickymost (Oct 22, 2021)

GinaRon said:


> I think the problem with Skegness i that Lincolnshire County Council and the Skegness/Mablethorpe are do not like motorhomes wildcamping and have taken great measures to see that we do not overnight.  If you read previous threads on this it might help with why no one has given any spots to overnight.  Hope this helps.


Huttoft Car Terrace has Just put in Parking meters and banned overnight stops from 10pm till 6am. Also banned any vehicle over 6mtrs in Length


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 22, 2021)

I went to the most southerly part of skegness seafront which was marked as a wilding spot. It was the noisiest place I have been.  I moved.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Huttoft Car Terrace has Just put in Parking meters and banned overnight stops from 10pm till 6am. Also banned any vehicle over 6mtrs in Length



I don't blame them. It's been a long time coming.


----------

